# How are Moderators chosen on this site?



## DeMoN (Sep 17, 2004)

Do you have to know KiVan? I doubt it. I mean what are the requirements? Are there age limits, etc. Or does it depend on how long you've been here? How long you come here each day? I'd like to be a support crew memeber at least. *shrugs*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




P.S. What are the differences beteween?
Moderators
Support Crew
Admins
Global Moderators
(am I missing any)

Edit: Should'nt Adim and Supervisors be a different color, to show supremacy?


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Moderators:* Have power over a couple of sections.
*Support Crew:* Have access to a special section to give ideas.
*Admins:* Ultimate power. Can do anything.
*Global Moderators:* Has power over all sections.
*Supervisors:* One step below admin, just a couple less powers.

You have to be a member who gives to the community, sets a good example as a member, has proven himself/herself many times, etc...


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Sep 17, 2004)

In approximate level of influence: 
Banned > Suspended >> Members > Support Crew > Moderators > Global Moderators > Supervisors > Admin, with Validating somewhere in limbo.

It's not a promotional chain, for instance -- I think I'm the only staffer to have his name in every color above (Orange was the old Magazine Staff group color before that was disbanded), and we've got a lot of staff.

We select members for the support crew based on how dedicated to the community they are, and if they set a good example (amongst other things, but that's the basics). Responsibility and trustworthiness, along with dependability and availability, dictate the other positions.

Roughly. We try not to shuffle stuff around too much, since that causes inevitable confusion. Still, we try not to be TOO static, since any healthy organization needs change periodically.

By the way, asking to be part of the staff isn't a winning strategy. Typically, those who do not want power are those who can be trusted most with it.

Hope that explains some stuff. If you still have questions, we're happy to help.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 17, 2004)

To become apart of the staff here you cannot commit comic mischief on a regular basis.


----------



## Opium (Sep 17, 2004)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Sep 17 2004 said:


> To become apart of the staff here you cannot commit comic mischief on a regular basis.


comic mischief within reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I don't think I'd trust Cruddybuddy as an Admin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As tempest said: The best way to get on the gbatemp staff is to never ask to be on the staff, you'll be contacted. If you've asked to be on the staff you've already done something wrong.

Being on the staff requires regular commitment, as i'm sure myself and many of the other staff can tell you. It's quite a strain.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 17, 2004)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 16 2004 said:


> comic mischief within reason
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to agree with you.  That's why I turned down the position when it was offered to me.


----------



## dice (Sep 17, 2004)

^ Funniest post of the day.

I thought it was a random thing like the lottery


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 17, 2004)

i don't think this would turn out well if you would choose admins by lottery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

would be like _let's roll *dice* to see if we lock this topic_...


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 17, 2004)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 16 2004 said:


> As tempest said: The best way to get on the gbatemp staff is to never ask to be on the staff, you'll be contacted. If you've asked to be on the staff you've already done something wrong.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 18, 2004)

Guys I just wanted to know how Mods were chosen. When the heck did I say, "*OMFG CAN I BE A MOD PLZ???????*"

Oh yeah CruddyBuddy: Dice was being sarcastic. His sig's a joke. When was Shaun gone? He's still here.


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 18, 2004)

QUOTE(DemonStar @ Sep 18 2004 said:


> Guys I just wanted to know how Mods were chosen. When the heck did I say, "*OMFG CAN I BE A MOD PLZ???????*"


I dont think that any of them said that you said "*OMFG CAN I BE A MOD PLZ???????*".

This is just my opinion, but I don't think ppl in any of those positions flip out at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Asha Kai (Sep 18, 2004)

you did however say..
"I'd like to be a support crew memeber at least"
the "at least" part implying you'd like to be more...


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 18, 2004)

"like" and "want" are two *completely* different things.
Edit: none of this really matters, because I would never be offered an oppurtunity here. *cries*


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 18, 2004)

The context you used the word "like" in could be defined as that you already were in that state of power, or you *want*ed to be in that state.


----------



## gunner6666 (Sep 18, 2004)

so you want to be a mod eh? well dont make topics like "make me a mod!"
just be nice and helpful and maybe one day when they need more mods(i doubt they will) you will be contacted


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 18, 2004)

easy bros...

i understood it also a bit along the line of "beeing a supporter is great if nothing else works". nothing bad about that though.


----------



## ZeminkoX (Sep 18, 2004)

I've had a lot of experience as a staffer on other boards, and I've been the main Admin many times. The biggest tip I can give to people wanting to be a staffer - is to *not* ask for it. You will be denied.

Believe it or not, staff members will notice a promising and worthy member when they see one, the staff don't go about the forum with their eyes closed. That doesn't mean it you're promising and worthy that you'll be promoted though, 'cause it all depends on position vacancies.


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 18, 2004)

otherwise... do a bit of arithmetics and calculate
staffcount / membercount... kinda slim ratio there


----------

